# P'Kal Folder Carry and Deployment



## Hawke (Apr 11, 2008)

P'Kal Folder Carry and Deployment





P'Kal Application Overview


----------



## Hawke (Apr 11, 2008)

Spyderco Pikal P'kal Knife video Review


----------



## frank raud (Apr 11, 2008)

I am so looking forward to spending another weekend training with Southnarc at the end of May.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been very impressed with my P'kal since I got it several months ago.

SouthNarc kicks ***.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting, thanks!


----------

